# Do you smell anything odd?



## derekleffew (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Eboy87 (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I have the perfect solution to this problem:




Source


----------



## zmb (Jun 10, 2010)

One day backstage during _The Music Man_ it was announced something is broken when it releases its "purple smoke"


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2010)

And here I thought this was going to be about the sudden influx of electrical questions we've had lately.


----------



## kendal69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Even worse when you something obviously plastic or rubber burning and you never do find the cause. That will drive you nuts.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought it was common knowledge that all things electrical are made of smoke, which is just waiting to come out.


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 10, 2010)

They don't call it a smoke test for nothin'...

I just smoke tested a residential generator and transfer switch tonight and I'll be darned, I couldn't get any smoke out of it...


----------



## CSCTech (Jun 10, 2010)

During last years show the audiance and crew were alarmed by the smell of smoke in the house and even moreso backstage. 
The light boards rack overheat alarm was not on, but I went back to check it anyways, and the amp rack, all seemed fine. Getting back to the booth I realised it was the air system  Depending on temperature etc our AC system will just take are from outside and dump it into the house and stage. Someone was having a fire next door


----------



## Studio (Jun 10, 2010)

CSCTech said:


> During last years show the audiance and crew were alarmed by the smell of smoke in the house and even moreso backstage.
> The light boards rack overheat alarm was not on, but I went back to check it anyways, and the amp rack, all seemed fine. Getting back to the booth I realised it was the air system  Depending on temperature etc our AC system will just take are from outside and dump it into the house and stage. Someone was having a fire next door



Gotta love the neighbor burning leaves and I step outside seeing his smoke going into the intake vents for the whole school. I wonder why it smells like something smells like it's burning.


----------



## Footer (Jun 11, 2010)

Just left my wife's space to watch what is left of The Doors play... I smelled something odd in the house there... but it was not electrical... 

Oh so many smells in a theatre, many of which are not coming from the gear...


----------



## Cashwalker (Jun 11, 2010)

There's a play about The Doors? Yeah... that must have been some happy smoke.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Jun 13, 2010)

zmb said:


> One day backstage during _The Music Man_ it was announced something is broken when it releases its "purple smoke"



"In electronics, one of the fundamentals you must learn is that of the Mysterious Blue Smoke, which is a pre-requisite for the electronics to work. If the smoke is released, the electronics don't work anymore!"


----------



## mrb (Jun 13, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome to Facebook



i think its not working because whatever goes in that 2x9 header socket is missing.


----------



## Footer (Jun 14, 2010)

Cashwalker said:


> There's a play about The Doors? Yeah... that must have been some happy smoke.



No, it was the actual Doors, playing a show... Ray Manzarek and Robby Krieger are back out on the road playing doors songs and put on a **** good show.


----------



## Lotos (Jun 19, 2010)

mrb said:


> i think its not working because whatever goes in that 2x9 header socket is missing.


 
Psshh... There's nothing wired to the green terminal strip either!


----------

